# Navarre Pompano



## squidley (Jun 29, 2013)

I got up a little late this morning and wasn't planning on fishing. After reading fishin for pompano's last post, I decided I had better get out.

Fishing wasn't fantastic but I managed one pompano at 15.5".

We fished at Navarre from 11-2, a little crazy but I blame/thank fishin for pomano for my temporary insanity which ended up paying off in my first pompano since April I think.

It was caught on sandfleas, which were a little hard to find, just passed the first sandbar.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful Pompano and if you're only feeding yourself it's plenty!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice looking pompano there, great job on your catch....Keep on fishin...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good one !


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Pompano being my favorite fish, I am struggling between Spanish at Pickens Pier or Surf Fishing for Pompano. Good catch.
Irish


----------



## squidley (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I forgot to add that I saw quite a few pomps cruising the beach, mostly smallish fish but several decent ones. Fall can't get here fast enough for me.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a good size pomp brother!!! Congrats on at least getting out there!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice pomp brother! I'm gonna have a go at it today I'm thinking...it's been months.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Pomp*

Very nice. Good job on that pomp. Looks nice a nice day also!


----------

